# Hello from sunny England!



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm in the South West of England, and I'm an Equine Podiatrist 

So, the animals ... firstly we have Kira. She is welsh x anglo arab, she's about 14.1 now and I've had her since she was 8 months old:









She's now five:









I backed her myself last year:








(she's eating an apple here)

I ride her in a bitless (Dr Cook-style) bridle and a treeless saddle. She's been brilliant - we have our moments, such as her fear of cows when they come running towards her. She's stubborn and opinionated and reckons she should have the say in which direction we should be going and at what speed, but she's a lot of fun to ride and I can't wait to take her out and about a bit more this year.

Then we have Lui:









He's 9 now, a purebred Holsteiner, standing at 16.3. I got him in February last year. Wasn't looking, but heard about him through work. He has incredible breeding and was meant to be a top-class showjumper. But he has navicular syndrome, and his owners were looking for a good home for him. 

He truly is a horse of a lifetime - takes the whole world in his stride, doesn't spook at much, doesn't get overexcited about anything, loads and travels like an absolute angel. I can put my 10 year old (nervous) son on him and Lui will look after him, give my 14 year old a lesson on him too, but press those right buttons and he does a fantastic dressage test. He jumps anything he's put in front of, although I don't jump him much because of his feet, but I've taken him xc and he loves that too. 

Our latest achievement was a dressage competition just before Christmas, where we got 66.7 and came 4th in our class:









Finally, we have the newbie, Riannon. She's also welsh x part bred arab, 9 months old, palomino. She came to me completely unhandled, the upside of this being she's not formed any opinions about people and isn't afraid of anything! To begin with she was simply wary of what I was up to, but she's quickly learnt the benefits of me - ie food and scratches!



















Oh, and because I shouldn't leave them out, we have the dogs:

Shadow, a collie x greyhound lurcher who's now nearly 2:









And last but by no means least, Isa who is a British Inuit. I've had her since she was 8 weeks old:









And she's now 2 and a half:









Thanks for reading! :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to HF. Love the pictures. Your greyhound mix's markings and coloring is identical to my late great dane's, beautiful! Have fun posting.

By the way, is an equine podiatrist anything like a farrier? Just curious.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome! you will love it here!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you!

Walkamile, I look after horse's hooves but I don't put shoes on - I deal with problems like balance and health issues and advise on nutrition and environment and stuff for better hoof quality. Sometimes I work alongside farriers - I do the groundwork and then they stick the shoes on.

I think I'm addicted to this forum already ... oh dear ...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Jenna  It always nice to see someone with your knowledge join our group. Glad to have you!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation Jenna, you have a very fascinating and I image gratifying job.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

All your babies are beautiful! I adore your Inuit, Kira and Lui. Well, I love them all! :lol:


----------

